# 20 gallon long planted with driftwood and rock setup



## quiquik (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice.. what kind of light do you have and are you doing co2? Also what are your plans for fish? Oh and what kind of filtration?


----------



## Daplantkilla (Nov 8, 2015)

Excellent space usage. Lovin it.


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

quiquik said:


> Nice.. what kind of light do you have and are you doing co2? Also what are your plans for fish? Oh and what kind of filtration?



Thanks! I'm using the finnex planted plus and yes I am currently using a 5lb pressurized co2. I am using an Eheim Ecco 2235 and I will be stocking with some dwarf pencil fish dwarf neon rainbows some and will be moving two peaceful ballon Rams from a 5 gallon tank that I have them in since they were small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

Daplantkilla said:


> Excellent space usage. Lovin it.



Thanks! [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

Here is a day after and added some temple plants and Java ferns 

























My alternanthera Reineckii








CO2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

After 2 weeks plants are thriving MTS are the new inhabitants tank is cycled but I am battling a bit of a hair algae problem [emoji22]










Also got a little 240gph Hydor Koralia circulation pump to help distribute co2 and for overall circulation. Lowered the hours of light from 8hrs to 6 to help reduce algae build up. Looking to pick up some dwarf pencil fish or maybe the dwarf neon rainbows to put in my 10 gallon quarantine to begin stocking my tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

Plants are green and purple cabomba, 
temple plant, 
Christmas moss, 
dwarf hairgrass 
Java fern 
Alternanthera Reineckii
And just added some Brazilian Pennwort from my 5 gallon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

So I got myself a school of 8 dwarf neon rainbows (was only going for 5 but then i couldn't resist) they are currently in my 10 gallon quarantine tank despite them looking healthy and they have been at my LFS for about two weeks now. Also got 1 lonely little Celebes Rainbow because I felt bad leaving him in a lonely tank. I transferred my two balloon rams and 2 neon tetras from my temporary 5 gallon to the 20 long. I also have some Corys, should I put them in my 20 long? I'm afraid that they might uproot my dwarf hair grass or other plants that have not rooted in properly.


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

Fish are in! They are looking happy so far, the rainbows school very nicely. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Coming along very nice, really like the wood arrangement. 

I would try it without the big rock in back on the right side. It really adds nothing, and visually merges with the smaller rock in front to appear as "one thing." If you took that out, the smaller rock being out front would create a depth effect, and you could fill in the back spot with plants.

Also think the smaller rock should be moved left off the wall 2-3 inches. Notice how nice the left side looks with no hardscape against the glass.

Might even try it with both rocks gone. My personal opinion is they are more or less are just taking up making the tank look smaller, especially the big one in back.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you, I hope you had a Merry Christmas. Been very busy due to the holiday season and with my tank's growing pain. I took out the big rock in the back and moved the small one from the front to behind the AR plants. Hair Algae and brown Algae have become a pain, not to mention that my dwarf neon rainbows brought Ich over to my 20 long. They were at my LFS for 2 weeks before I decided to buy them and then in my QT for a few days as well. Maybe it was the Celebes from petco! who eventually died in the QT tank! (NEVER AGAIN PETCO!) My dwarf neon rainbows are back in QT with the rest of the crew going through treatment. they are all healthy which tells me that it was the celebes rainbow who brought it over from petco. I will post an updated picture of my tank after its blackout period.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks nice! You're gonna be in for quite a wait to have that hair grass fill such a large space. And I can't quite see the rhizome, but if your java ferns are planted in the soil, you'll want to remove them and attach them to hardscape. They don't like being planted, will likely rot eventually if they are. 

This will be very nice once it fills out. Very lush plant choices.


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

Love that arch driftwood you got there!


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

Mitashade said:


> Looks nice! You're gonna be in for quite a wait to have that hair grass fill such a large space. And I can't quite see the rhizome, but if your java ferns are planted in the soil, you'll want to remove them and attach them to hardscape. They don't like being planted, will likely rot eventually if they are.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be very nice once it fills out. Very lush plant choices.






Zoidborg said:


> Love that arch driftwood you got there![/
> 
> Thanks Mitashade I will definitely attach the Java to the driftwood.
> 
> Thanks zoidborg I love that driftwood as well!


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

Update of the slight scape change, removed the rock in the back and moved the one in front to the back.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

the new guys! Got a school of 10 harlequin Rasboras. Also trimming some plants and moving some around thinking about getting some star grass or some other plant, not sure what I should get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrynolan27 (Dec 31, 2015)

The tank looks great! I especially like the driftwood. Nice choice on the rasboras.


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

harrynolan27 said:


> The tank looks great! I especially like the driftwood. Nice choice on the rasboras.



Thanks I wanted as other school of fish to compliment the dwarf neon rainbows, I never really paid any attention to these until last week when I saw a nice school of them in my Lfs' display. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquascaping Chef (Dec 3, 2015)

Just a small update not much changed just took out another rock that was being over shadowed by plants, did some trimming, have the AR split on each end then decided to move it all to the right side in front of the rock, will probably trim the tall AR a bit to expose the rock a little more. 

Pulled the Java fern out of the substrate and wedged it into the driftwood. I would like to find a nice plant that doesn't grow too tall. Something to fill up the left hand side a bit more and that adds a different leaf texture to the tank. Looking at star grass (Scientific name: Heteranthera zosterifolia).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Koenig44 (Aug 19, 2016)

Love your scape!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like your tank is on a counter? I'm setting up the same kind of tank, and will be on a counter. 

What's your water change process look like?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm loving this tank. It reminds me of the booklets and magazines about planted tanks that Tetra used to put out a long time ago. It also reminds me of my first forays into seriously keeping plants. The nostalgia is overwhelming.  

Excellent choice of fish too. I'm looking forward to seeing how this progresses.

Regards,
Phil


----------

